# [SOLVED] Linksys WRT150N router problem



## azmain (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok so a few days ago the router was working fine all ports were working normally. Afterwards when i check on the router only two ports are working and the other 2 ports are not. It seems like somehow they got disabled somehow. On the router the ports that weren't working, there were no lights on it. By the way i only have 2 desktop computers, but if the wireless doesnt work i would need a direct connection from the router so yeah.


----------



## Pops2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Linksys WRT150N router problem*

...
There has been a rumor that Linux based routers such as yours may have been
hacked. You might like to check into this issue. 
Seems the hacked routers had weak passwords.
...
I suggest you unplug and reset your router. 
Then let is stand for 2 minutes before plugging it in again.
If it worked go into it and change the default password to something strong.
If it doesn't work, research, research, research. Exercise the grey matter.
...
Google "DD-WRT" which tells you how to update your router firmware.
You might be able to find out if your router has been "Bricked",
And maybe how to un-brick it.
...
The 150N is an upgrade to the 54G and uses Linux firmware.
I bought this book: Linksys WRT54G Ultimate Hacking by Asadoorian and Pesce.
This book is 2 years old and doesn't have your router, but can give you 
a good idea how to do things.
...
Good Luck,
...
Pops
...


----------



## azmain (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Linksys WRT150N router problem*



Pops2000 said:


> ...
> There has been a rumor that Linux based routers such as yours may have been
> hacked. You might like to check into this issue.
> Seems the hacked routers had weak passwords.
> ...


Ok, can it be that the thunderstorm struct those two ports...or it is not possible for that to happen, or else all 4 would have went out...


----------



## azmain (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Linksys WRT150N router problem*

anyways i got it solved by switching to a spare router that i had, now it is all working fine i'm guessing just have to wait til i get the VOIP to see if it actually works fine or not, but for now its working. The spare router that i have is a Netgear WGT624...i think


----------

